# Wireless Headphones on TV cut off TV Speaker



## rob.tomas (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi,
My parents recently bought a new LG Plasma TV model 50PJ350.
My dad has bad hearing and uses wireless headphones to listen to the TV. 
On the old TV we used the audio out RCA jacks to stop the TV speakers from cutting off.
On the new TV there are no audio out jacks except for the 3.5mm jack which cuts off the TV speakers. 
Any help on how to get sound working through both the headphones and the TV would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks. Robert


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

You would be better to get qualified person to look at the TV because of the very high voltage that exists inside the TV even when it is switched off (see this *LINK*). A technician would either bridge the contact on the TV's jack that switches off the TV's sound or put a switch across those contacts that in one position would do as you want and in the other put it back to normal.


----------

